# مصاعد السحب الكهربائية



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مصاعد السحب الكهربائية

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم
أ‌-	مصاعد ركاب بالسحب الكهربائى والمحرك ووحدات التحكم وملحقات ومعدات وتركيبات بئر المصعد. 

1/2	التعريف
أ-	مصاعد السحب الكهربائية : تعرف بأنها تتضمن مصاعد ترفع فيها العربات بواسطة حبال على بكرات سحب مداره بموتور كاملة بالمكونات والمعدات والماكينات ووحدات التحكم والاجهزة حسب المطلوب للتشغيل الآمن بمعدلات السرعات والسعات .

1/3 المراجع 
أ-	ansi المعهد الوطنى الأمريكى للواصفات القياسية
ansi a117.1	مواصفات انشاء المبانى وسهولة الوصول واستخدام المرافق بواسطة الأشخاص المعاقين
ب- asme الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسي الميكانيكا 
asme/ansi a17.1	لائحة السلامة للمصاعد والسلالم الكهربائية 
asme/ansi a17.2	معاينة المصاعد والسلالم الكهربائية وممرات المشاة المتحركة 
ج- astm الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm a 36	مواصفات الصلب الانشائى 
astm a 167	لوح وشريحة وشرائط صلب نيكل كروم مقاومة للحرارة غير قابلة للصدأ 
astm a 366	لوح صلب كربونى مدلفن على البارد – نوعيه تجارية 
astm a 446	لوح صلب مطلى بالزنك (مجلفن) بالغمس الساخن – نوعية انشائية 
astm b221	قضبان وأسياخ وأسلاك وأشكال القطاعات المفرغة من الألومنيوم وسبيكة الألومنيوم المشكلة بالبثق 
د- aws	الجمعية الأمريكية للحام 
aws d 101	لائحة نظام اللحام الانشائى 
هـ-	ieee	معهد مهندسى الكهرباء والالكترونيات
ieee c2	اللائحة الوطنية للسلامة الكهربائية 
و- ul	مختبرات الضامنين 
ul 10 b	اختبارات الحريق لتجميعات الباب 
ز-	nfpa الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق 
nfpa 70	اللائحة الوطنية للكهرباء 
nfpa 80 الابواب والنوافذ المقاومه للحريق .
Nfpa 101	لائحة سلامة الأرواح 
ح-	bsi معهد المقاييس البريطانية 
bs 5655	مواصفات المصاعد ومصاعد الخدمة 
ط-	en المقاييس الأوروبية 
en 81-1	قواعد السلامة لانشاء وتركيب المصاعد 
ى-	saso الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
saso 201 حبال السلك الصلب للمصاعد الكهربائية


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	متطلبات اداء النظام 
أ-	يوضح.جدول المصاعد بنهاية القسم الاداء المطلوب وأجهزة التحكم والسعات والخصائص والتشطيبات لكل مصعد او مجموعة مصاعد .

1/5	التقديمات 
أ -	بيانات المنتج : تقدم بيانات الصانع الفنية وتعليمات التركيب لكل مكون رئيسى او منتج شاملا تقرير الاختبار الموثق .
ب -	رسومات الورشة : تحدد المعلومات التالية كحد أدنى على رسومات الورشة التنفيذية : 
-	المحرك ووحدات التحكم وكذلك مواضع المكونات الأخرى. 
-	العربة والقضبان الدليلية والمصدات والمكونات الأخرى فى بئر المصعد. 
-	مباعدة الارتكاز للقضبان الدليلية والاحمال القصوى على القضبان الدليلية. 
-	ردود الفعل عند نقاط الارتكاز. 
-	أوزان المكونات الرئيسية.
-	الخلوص العلوى والسفلى ومسافة حركة العربة.
-	موضع فاصل الدائرة ولوحة المفاتيح أو مفتاح الفصل ومفتاح الانارة ونقاط امتداد التغذية بغرفة الماكينة. 
-	مخططات الاسلاك موضحة مواضع بئر المصعد وغرفة الماكينة للكابلات المتحركة وتوصيلات طاقة وتحكم وانارة وهاتف العربة . 
-	موضع ومقاس أبواب الطوارئ وأبواب الدخول. 
-	الأحمال على كمرات الرفع. 
-	التشتت الحرارى المتوقع لمعدات المصعد. 
-	وظائف تحكم المصعد والوصف التشغيلى. 
ج-	تقدم بيانات المنتج للبنود التالية : 
-	تركيبات الاشارة والتشغيل ولوحات التشغيل والمبينات. 
- تصميم العربة والمكونات. 
- تفاصيل الباب والاطار. 
د-	تقدم (2) عينة مقاس 300×300 لايضاح مادة الأرضية وداخل العربة وسقف العربة وباب العربة وتشطيبات واطار مدخل بئر المصعد . تقدم مخططات ومساقط وتفاصيل حيز العربة ومداخل بئر المصعد . يتم اعداد الرسومات التخطيطية للمصاعد لايضاح الخدمة لكل مستوى . 
هـ -	كتيبات الصيانة : يقدم كتيب مغلف لكل مصعد متضمنا تعليمات التشغيل والصيانة وقوائم قطع الغيار وقوائم جرد الأجزاء الموصى بها وقوائم مصادر الشراء للمكونات الرئيسية والحرجة وتعليمات الطوارئ وما شابه ذلك من معلومات .
و -	الشهادات والتصاريح : يزود المهندس بنسخ شهادات المعاينة / القبول وتصاريح التشغيل طبقا لما هو مطلوب بواسطة الجهات الرسمية لتشغيل نظامى غير مقيد للمصاعد .

1/6	ضمان الجودة 
‌أ-	مطابقة لمقاييس ieee c1, asme/ansi a17.1 وما هو موصف فى هذا القسم. 
‌ب- مجموعة الباب والاطار : Ul 10 b, nfpa 80. 
‌ج- تنفذ اللحامات طبقاً لمقاييس aws d1.1
‌د- التأهيل 
1 -	الصانع : شركة متخصصة فى تصنيع معدات المصاعد ذات خبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات بحد أدنى.
2 -	القائم بالتركيب : حسب ما يوصى به الصانع وحسب المعتمد من المهندس. 

1/7	الضمان 
‌أ-	تقديم ضمان كتابى لنظام المصاعد لفترة عام شاملاً نظام التحكم بالمصعد ومعدات التشغيل والأجهزة. 

1/8	بيانات التشغيل والصيانة
‌أ-	يقدم وصف طرق التشغيل والتحكم بأنظمة المصاعد شاملاً المحرك واشارات تشغيل الباب وتشغيل طاقة الطوارئ والخصائص الخاصة الغير قياسية الموفرة. 
‌ب- تقدم كتالوجات القطع بالقوائم الكاملة لقطع غيار المعدات ووصف المعدات وأرقام التعريف. 
‌ج-	تقديم رسومات تخطيطية لتمديدات الأسلاك تغطى المعدات المركبة وتشمل التغييرات فى الأعمال النهائية مع قائمة الرموز التى تمثل تعريف أو تعليم الأجهزة ببئر المصعد. 
‌د- تقديم نسخة واحدة للرسومات التخطيطية الكهربائية الرئيسية موضوعة خلف زجاج أو بلاستيك شفاف فى اطار معدنى. 

1/9	خدمة الصيانة
‌أ-	تقدم الخدمة والصيانة الشاملة لنظام المصعد والمكونات لفترة عام واحد .
1 -	تشمل اصلاح واستبدال الأجزاء أو المكونات المستهلكة أو المعيبة والتشحيم والتنظيف والضبط حسب المطلوب للتشغيل الرأسى الدقيق طبقاً للمتطلبات الموصفة فى هذا القسم. 
2 -	لا تشمل الاصلاح والاستبدال الناتج عن سوء الاستخدام والاتلاف والحوادث أو الاهمال بواسطة اشخاص خلاف منسوبى القائم بالتركيب. 
‌ب-	الفحص الدورى والتنظيف والضبط والتشحيم لجميع المكونات.
‌ج- اصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء عندما يلزم ذلك. استخدم اجزاء منتجة بواسطة صانع المعدات الأصلية. 
‌د- يجب أداء العمل بدون ايقاف العربات عن الخدمة أثناء فترة زروة الحركة. 
‌ه- يوفر نظام استدعاء خدمة الطوارئ أثناء ساعات العمل خلاف فترة الصيانة. 
‌و- يتم اداء أعمال الصيانة بواسطة عمال اكفاء تحت اشراف صانع المصعد. 
‌ز- لا يجوز التنازل أو تكليف خدمة الصيانة الى أى وكيل أو مقاول من الباطن بدون الحصول على موافقة كتابية مسبقة من المهندس .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات 
2/1	المواد والمكونات 
‌أ-	متطلبات عامة : توريد أنظمة مصاعد سحب كهربائية مجمعة من منتجات الصانع القياسية والمطابقة لمتطلبات جداول مصاعد الس䘭ب الكهربائية الموصفة فى نهاية هذا القسم .
‌ب- عندما لا تحدد مكونات تورد مكونات قياسية من انتاج الصانع طبقا للمشمولة فى أنظمة مصاعد السحب الكهربائية القياسية وحسب المطلوب للنظام كامل . 
‌ج-	ماكينات ومعدات المصعد : يورد مصاعد السحب المتغيرة الفولت والمتغيرة الذبذبة القياسية للصانع بماكينات رفع بتروس أو بدون تروس حسب الموضح بجداول مصاعد السحب الكهربائية الموصفة فى نهاية هذا القسم .
‌د-	المولجات : تورد مولجات الخرسانة المطلوبة وما يماثلها من أدوات التثبيت لتركيب القضبان الدليلية والآلات والمكونات الأخرى لأعمال المصاعد .
هـ -	الاسطوانات الدليلية : باستثناء ما ينص عليه خلاف ذلك يتم توريد وحدات الصانع القياسية.
و-	اطارات العربة والمنصة : وحدات الصانع القياسية من الصلب الملحوم .

2/2	نظام التحكم
أ‌-	عام : باستثناء ما ينص عليه بخلاف ذلك يتم توريد نظام التحكم القياسى للصانع لكل مصعد حسب المطلوب لتشغيل آلى من النوع المحدد والمبين فى لائحة التشغيل. 
ب -	أجهزة التحكم والتشغيل المساعدة : بالاضافة الى خصائص نظام التحكم الأولى يتم تزويد مصاعد الركاب بخصائص التحكم والتشغيل الاضافية التالية :
1 -	طاقة تشغيل طوارئ .
2 -	االايقاف المتتالى للعربات خلال ساعات الذروة .

2/3	معدات الاشارة
أ-	عام 
1-	يتم توريد معدات الاشارة القياسية للصانع لكل مصعد من نفس النوع لمطابقة المتطلبات الموصفة .
2-	تورد ازرار واشارات مضيئة والتى تضاء عند التشغيل وتظل مضاءة حتى الاستدعاء أو حتى انجاز أى وظيفة أخرى .
ب‌-	لوحات تحكم العربة : تورد لوحة تحكم بالعربة فى كل عربة تركب متساطحة تحتوى على زر استدعاء لكل مستوى توقف يخدم وتحتوى على أزرار مفاتيح أخرى وعناصر تحكم حسب المطلوب لتشغيل التحكم المحدد للعربة. تركب على ارتفاع مطابق لمتطلبات ASME/ANSI A117.1. تورد رموز أجهزة التشغيل حسب المطلوب للنظام. تعلم الأزرار والمفاتيح الأخرى حسب نظام تعليم الصانع القياسى للاستخدام المطلوب أو الوظيفة المطلوبة . 
ج-	مبينات موضع العربة : يورد أما نوع اشارة مضئ أو نوع عرض رقمى يوضع على مقربة من سقف العربة شاملا اشارة اتجاه المحطة التالية اذا لم تكن متوفرة فى وحدة تحكم العربة. 
د‌-	محطات أزرار انضغاطية للردهة : تركب لكل بسطة لكل مصعد .
هـ-	فوانيس الردهة : تورد وحدات باشارة سهمية مضيئة " أعلى" و "أسفل" وتكون متجانسة المواد والتشطيب والتركيب لكافة محطات الأزرار الانضغاطية . 
و-	مبينات وضع الردهة : تورد مبينات اشارة مضيئة أو اشارة عرض رقمية توضع أعلى كل مدخل للمصعد. وتكون متجانسة المواد والتشطيبات وطريقة التركيب مع محطات الأزرار الانضغاطية بالردهة. 
ز-	نظام الانذار : يورد جرس انذار طوارئ يركب بدقة داخل المبنى. يكون مسموع خارج منطقة بئر المصعد ومجهز للانذار الأتوماتيكى للاستجابة للتوقف الطارئ وأيضاً للاستجابة لزر الانذار فى كل نظام تحكم العربة.
ح‌-	الهاتف : تزود كل عربة بعدة هاتف يدوى ومركب فى خزانة مركبة سطحيا وكامل المشتملات وتعليمات الاستخدام .

2/4	هيكل عربة المصعد 
أ-	عام : يورد هيكل العربة مسبقة التجميع من منتجات الصانع القياسية حسب الاختيارات المحددة شامل التهوية والانارة وتشطيب السقف والحوائط وأبواب الدخول ومشغلات الطاقة والباب والاعتاب والعتبات والزخرفة والملحقات وتشطيب الأرضية.
ب-	تورد أبواب منزلقة أفقياً من منتجات الصانع القياسية ومن النوع المتساطح ويورد نظام الصانع القياسى للحواف الواقية للباب وألواح الحوائط باستثناء ما يحدد خلاف ذلك.
ج‌-	المواد: بخصوص تشطيبات عربات المصاعد يرجع الى مستندات التصميم الداخلي.
د-	التصنيع 
1-	يصنع اطار باب العربة بشكل متكامل مع الحائط الامامى للعربة.
2-	تصنع العربة بالتجويفات والفتحات الخاصة بمعدات الاشارة .

2/5	أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية
أ‌-	الدرابزين : يورد درابزين الصانع القياسى من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) والمتناسق مع تشطيب العربة الداخلى والمستمر على الجدارن الجانبية والخلفية للعربة ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .
ب‌-	جهاز وقاية حوا䙁 الباب : يكون على شكل غلاف طرفى قابل للسحب على الحواف الامامية لأبواب مداخل المصاعد والتى عندما تلامس أى عائق فى المدخل توقف أغلاق الأبواب وتعيد فتحها .
ج-	جهاز احساس عين ضوئية : يورد جهاز عين ضوئي اليكترونى بفصل زمنى وبعث شعاع ضوئى مزدوج عبر مدخل العربة وبارتفاع 5 بوصة و 29 بوصة بحيث أنه عند قطعه يوقف اغلاق الأبواب ويعيد فتحها. تزود العربة بمفتاح فصل بمفتاح فى لوحة تشغيل العربة أو مفتاح مفصلى فى لوحة خدمة العربة لفصل جهاز الوقاية الاشعاعية .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ 
3/1	المعاينة 
‌أ-	قبل بدء أعمال تركيب المصعد، يتم معاينة بئر المصعد وفتحات أجهزة الرفع والحفرة وغرف الماكينات حسب انشائها للتأكد من الأبعاد الحرجة ويتم فحص انشاءات التثبيت وجميع ظروف العمل التى فى ظلها يتم تركيب أعمال المصعد. 
‌ب-	يتم الاخطار كتابة بأى تناقضات فى الأبعاد أو أى ظروف أخرى مؤثرة على التركيب أو الاداء الدقيق للمصاعد. 
‌ج-	لا يجب الاستمرار فى أعمال تركيب المصاعد الا بعد اصلاح الأوضاع الغير مرضية بالأسلوب المقبول للقائم بالتركيب. 

3/2	التركيب 
‌أ-	عام : يجب الالتزام برسومات الورشة التنفيذية وتعليمات وتوصيات الصانع للأعمال المطلوبة اثناء التركيب. 
‌ب-	الانشاءات الملحومة : يتم عمل وصلات ملحومة بأعمال تركيب المصعد فى الأماكن التى تكون فيها الوصلات ذات المسامير غير مطلوبة لأعمال فك لاحقة أو تشغيل عادى أو ضبط أو معاينة أو صيانة أو استبدال لقطع مستهلكة. تكون مصنعية اللحام ومؤهلات اللحامين مطابقة لمقاييس الجمعية الأمريكية للحام. 
‌ج- التنسيق : تنسق أعمال المصاعد بدقة مع أعمال المهن الأخرى للتوقيت أو تسلسل الأعمال لتجنب تأخير العمل. تستخدم نقاط المناسيب والخطوط والمناسيب المحددة بواسطة المقاول لضمان تنسيق الأبعاد للعمل. 
‌د-	عزل الصوت : تركب مكونات معدات المصعد الدوارة وذات الأهتزازات على ادوات امتصاص أهتزازات مصممة لمنع انتقال الأهتزازات الى الانشاءات وبالتالى للقضاء على مصادر الضوضاء المنقولة بواسطة الانشاءات من نظام المصعد. 
‌ه-	تشحم الأجزاء المتحركة من النظام شاملة الحبال طبقاً لتوصيات الصانع. 
‌و-	الاستقامة : يتم تركيب مداخل بئر المصعد بالتنسيق مع أعمال تركيب القضبان الدليلية للمصعد تحاذى المداخل مع العربات وحيثما هو ممكن يتم تأجيل الضبط النهائى للأعتاب والأبواب لما بعد تشغيل العربة ببئر المصعد وينبغى اقلال الخلوصات الى حدها الأدنى والآمن والملائم عند كل مستوى توقف. 
‌ز- تفاوت ضبط المستوى : + 12مم ، بغض النظر عن الحمل واتجاه الحركة. 
‌ح- تملط الأعتاب بملاط غير مبقع وغير قابل للإنكماش وتركب الوحدات باستقامة دقيقة وأعلى قليلاً من الأرضية المشطبة لمستويات التوقف. 

3/3	مراقبة الجودة بالموقع
‌أ-	اختبار القبول : عند اكتمال أعمال تركيب اى من المصـاعد وقبل السماح باستخدام المصعد (سوءا بشكل مؤقت أو مستديم) يتم اجراء اختبارات قبول طبقاً للمتطلبات المطابقة لمقاييس ansi a17.2 , ansi a17.1 وحسب النظم المحلية. 
‌ب- اختبارات التشغيل : يتم تحميل كل مصعد بمعدلات السعة الخاصة به ويتم تشغيله بشكل متواصل لمدة 30 دقيقة لكامل مسافة انتقاله مع ايقافه عند كل مستوى والانتقال بعد ذلك مباشرة الى المحطة التالية. يتم تسجيل ارتفاع درجات حرارة الآلات المصعد خلال مدة الـ 30 دقيقة لاختبار التشغيل ويسجيل أى فشل فى الاداء حسب المطلوب. 
ج -	يقوم القائم بالتركيب باخطار المهندس والمقاول وجهة التفتيش ذات الاختصاص بتواريخ وتوقيتات الاختبارات التى سيتم اجراؤها على المصاعد .
د -	تتضمن اختبارات المصعد ولن تقتصر على التالى :
1 -	اختبار تحديد عما اذا كانت تروس السلامة ستوقف العربة عند حمل العقد .
2 -	اختبار ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عند حمل العقد .
3 -	اختبار الحمل لقياس سحب الطاقة الكهربائية .
4 -	اختبار الحمل لقياس سرعة المصعد المتعاقد عليها .
5 -	اختبار الحمل لقياس دقة ضبط مستوى الأرضية .
6 -	اختبار التوازن بنصف الحمل باستخدام مقبض لف .
7 -	اختبار مفتاح الحد النهائى .
8 -	اختبار ايقاف مفاجئ للموتور باستخدام الكوابح .

3/4	الحماية 
‌أ-	عند وقت الاكتمال الاساسى لأعمال اى من المصاعد تتم الحماية المناسبة بأغطية أو حواجز أو أدوات أو علامات أو خلافها من طرق وأجراءات يتم توفيرها لحماية أعمال المصاعد من التلف أو الضرر . يتم الحفاظ على الإجراءات الوقائية للفترة الباقية للإنشاء . 
‌ب- يتم اتخاذ اجراءات حماية مماثلة لوحدة المصعد التى توضع فى الخدمة المؤقتة شاملة خدمات المعاينة والصيانة اثناء فترة الخدمة المؤقتة. 

3/5	العرض 
‌أ-	يتم ارشاد منسوبى صاحب العمل بالاستخدام السليم والتشغيل والصيانة اليومية للمصاعد وأعمال الطوارئ شاملة الوصول لمداخل الطوارئ والاجراءات التى يجب اتباعها فى وقت تعطل التشغيل والرفع اليدوى وطوارئ المبنى الأخرى . يدرب منسوبى صاحب العمل على الإجراءات العادية التى يجب اتباعها لفحص مصادر خلل التشغيل أو العيوب. يتم الاتفاق مع المهندس على متطلبات برنامج الصيانة الشاملة للمصاعد .
ب-	.يتم عمل مراجعة نهائية لكل عملية تشغيل للمصاعد فى حضور منسوبى صاحب العمل مباشرة قبل تاريخ الاكمال الأساسى . يتم التأكد من ان نظم التحكم وأجهزة التشغيل تعمل بشكل مناسب .
ج-	الصيانة 
1 -	يزود المهندس بمتطلبات برنامج الصيانة الشاملة للمصاعد وتكون تعليمات الصيانة والملاحظات باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية. 
2 -	يتم اجراء المراجعة النهائية لتشغيل كل مصعد فى حضور المهندس مباشرة قبل تاريخ التسليم الابتدائى ويتم التأكد من أن نظم التحكم وأجهزة التشغيل تعمل بشكل مناسب. 
3 -	يقوم القائم بالتركيب بتقديم عرض صيانة مستمر لصاحب العمل وذلك فى شكل اتفاق صيانة سنوي (أو لفترات أخرى) تبدأ من تاريخ انتهاء متطلبات فترة الصيانة بعقد الإنشاء . يتم بيان الخدمات والالتزامات والشروط وبنود مدة الاتفاق واختيارات التجديد.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جدول مصاعد السحب الكهربائية 
1.	جدول المصاعد 
-	عدد المصاعد : مصعد مفرد واحد (غرفة الماكينات أسفل المصعد) 
-	استخدام المصعد : ركاب 
-	السعة : 630 كجم (8 أفرد)
-	الماكينة	: سحب كهربائية بمحرك فولت متغير وذبذبة متغيرة ومحول طاقة باجزاء صلبة
-	نظام التحكم	: آلي بوحدة معالجة صلبة الاجزاء للتحكم الآلي 
-	السرعة : 1.0 متر/ث
-	عدد الوقفات : حسب المحدد بالرسومات 
-	مسافة الانتقال : حسب المحدد بالرسومات 
-	مستويات التوقف المخدومة : حسب المحدد بالرسومات 
-	مقاس بئر المصعد : حسب المحدد بالرسومات 
-	نوع الباب : أوتوماتيكي - 2 جانب - مركزي الفتح – منزلق إلى الجانب . 
-	تغذية الطاقة : طبقا لمعدلات فولت الموقع ، 60 هيرتز ، 3 فاز
-	تغذية طاقة الإنارة : طبقا لمعدلات فولت الموقع ، 60 هيرتز ، 3 فاز
-	عربة المصعد : مالم يحدد خلاف ذلك بالرسومات ، صلب غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) للحوائط والسقف بوحدة إنارة فلورسنت وبلوكات اكريليك وأرضية مطاط شديدة التحمل للبرى حسب اعتماد المهندس.
-	تهوية العربة : مروحة كهربائية بفتحات خلفية. 
-	أبواب العربة : صلب غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel)
-	إشارات العربة : صلب غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) من منتجات الصانع القياسية حسب اعتماد المهندس 
-	مدخل المصعد : أبواب وإطارات صلب (Stainless Steel) بعتب ألومنيوم 
-	إشارة المدخل : صلب غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) من منتجات الصانع القياسية حسب اعتماد المهندس
-	خصائص أخرى : نظام هاتف داخلي وجهاز وقاية الحمل الزائد وإضاءة طوارئ العربة وجهاز حماية الباب شاملاً حافة السلامة وجهاز الإحساس الضوئي وتشغيل طوارئ الحريق


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مكتان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

:28:الاخ الكريم.بارك الله في الجهود القيمه,اذا ممكن المرتسمات الكهربائية لان عندي فكره ان انفذها في بيتي.ودمت بالف خير


----------



## hassan toutonje (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم على المعلومات الهامة والصحيحة


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

الأخ مكتان والأخ حسان شكراً لمروركما


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يااخي وبارك الله فيك علي هذا المعلومات القيمه


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الأخ عادل بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## elsaied (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (4 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك كثيرا معلومات قيمة 
وقد استعنت بالموضوع لإغناء موضوعي ولتكامل الموضوعين سوية 
أعيد امتناني لك


----------



## دودو دودى (12 يناير 2011)

اريد معرفه طريقه عمل النوته الحسابيه للمصاعد التى تتضمن حسابات معمل امان الحبال والقوه المؤثره على السكك وحسابات الضغط النوعى ومخمدات البئر؟


----------



## المحب للحسن (16 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## 7bgroup (4 مايو 2011)

*مطلوب للعمل بالسعودية فورا مهندسين مصاعد*

مطلوب للعمل بالسعودية بشركة مقاولات شهيرة بالرياض ::: 
- مهنسين كهرباء تخصص مصاعد كهربائية (انواعها ) خبرة من5 سنوات
- مهنسين ميكانيكا تخصص مصاعد كهربائية (انواعها ) خبرة من 5 سنوات 
- مهندس موقع تخصص مشاريع مصاعد كهربائية (انواعها ) خبرة من 10 سنوات 
المقابلة ستتم مع الكفيل يوم الخميس 5 مايو بمقر شركة الرحاب
ارسال السيرة الذاتيه 
www.alrehabrec.com
[email protected]
للاتصال وتحديد ميعاد المقابلة
0112289001


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة السعيد وسمير شربك ودودو دودي والمحب للحسن شكراً لمروركم وبارك الله بكم .


----------



## ali_salem79 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aam ahmed (3 مارس 2012)

*ممنون جدا ونتمنى مشاهده مواضيع اكثر عن المصاعد*


----------



## سماء معتز (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اذا ممكن قطاع يبين المصعد في الادوار المتكرره بصراحه مافهمت كيف يكون شكله في الابراج


----------

